
Six maps that show the anatomy of America’s vast infrastructure Washington Post - BeautifulData
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/national/maps-of-american-infrastrucure/?tid=sm_tw
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13083449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13083449)

160+ comments

